# Lanternflies & Trophobiosis



## orionmystery (Aug 29, 2014)

Trophobiosis between lantern bug and cockroach. The lantern bug are <i>Pyrops cultellatus yoshiakii</i> Nagai & Porion, 2002. No ID for the roach yet. Selangor, Malaysia.


Pyrops cultellatus yoshiaki IMG_8131 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Lantern flies / lantern bugs - Zanna terminalis nymphs and adult. Selangor, Malaysia.


Zanna terminalis IMG_6383 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Zanna terminalis IMG_6662 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Zanna terminalis IMG_6392 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus) waiting beside a few lantern bug nymphs (Zanna terminalis), presumably waiting for their honeydew excretes. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.


Gecko &amp; Fulgorid Trophobiosis IMG_6487 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A skittish Four-clawed Gecko (Gehyra mutilata) enjoying honeydew excrete from a Fulgorid (Prolepta sp.). Selangor, Malaysia.


Gehyra mutilata IMG_7121 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus) enjoying free flow of honeydew from a few lantern bugs (Pyrops oculata). Malaysia.


Pyrops oculata &amp; Frilly Gecko IMG_2831 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus) enjoying free flow honeydew excrete from a Fulgorid (Dichoptera sp.). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Frilly Gecko &amp; Fulgorid - Trophobiosis IMG_0898 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More beautiful lantern bugs of Malaysia and Borneo: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome shots!

I'm curious about the Geckos here, what exactly is it that they're doing? Is the honeydew a type of food source for them?


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 30, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Awesome shots!
> 
> I'm curious about the Geckos here, what exactly is it that they're doing? Is the honeydew a type of food source for them?



Thanks, Matt. Beside geckos and cockroaches, ants are attracted to honeydew excretes as well. Some kind of sweet treats for them I guess.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 30, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 30, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Very cool



Thank you, Matt.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

you are good catcher with awesome eyes, it's so complicated to see that


----------

